# I cant get my DVD running...

## c0ml1nk

Hey my DVD does not work if i'll wil mount the drive he says:

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom does not exist

I also tried "mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

and still it dont work  :Smile: 

pls help me  :Smile: 

----------

## X

What is output of

ls -l /dev/cdroms

----------

## Al'Capone

Questions:

        Is gentoo installed and you are trying to get your DVD going? do you have devfs compiled into your kernel?

if the answer is yes then: nano -w /etc/devfsd.conf 

check that your dvd device is uncomented and ready to go pointing to your correct cdroms/cdrom?? dvd

you can also:

 cd /dev

ln -s hdc dvd 

and  that should work.

Question : why are you trying to mount your dvd?

Cheers

----------

## c0ml1nk

X : if i'll do ls -i /dev/cdroms/ i'll see

      362 cdrom0       364 cdrom1

Al'Capone : what do i have to see in /etc/decfsd.conf and what do i'll have to change (i'm a very very nOOb  :Smile: )

and whi i have to get my DVD working because womtimes it read better CD's and i'll want see DVD's so that i'll can remove windows  :Smile: 

PS: mayby i have it tell this earlier but my other CDROM works  :Smile:  (/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 )

----------

## rommel

you should be able to mount the cdrom by #mount /mnt/cdrom

if the dvd palyer was what you used to install gentoo then devfsd.conf has it as the first cdrom or cdrom/cdrom0 and you can leave this...but uncomment the dvd section in devfsd and change all the cdrom1stuff to cdrom0 this will make it recognize it as a dvd and as a cdrom ...so if you run ogle it will see it as a dvd player and if you put a audio cd in and run ksCD it will play the cd

----------

